# Who uses Jebo Odyssea Blue Moon LED Aquarium Light



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I've got a lunar light from Jebo ( Odyssea?). Mine is a T8 size light ( though box says T5). It's submersible, and works well enough. Kinda hard to screw up a single bulb. It is super bright, maybe brighter than it should be. I'll send you a pic if you might be interested in buying mine. It's just sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## squirrelproductions (Mar 15, 2004)

*semi-DIY LED moonlight strip*

I'm thinking of going the semi-DIY route and getting a 24-LED 12V Decorative Blue LED Light Strip for $8.25 (shipped), a 12V wallwart/plug from a thrift store/Salvation Army for $0.99, and voila! LED moonlight to mount under my Coralife Freshwater Aqualight.

Obviously, if I go my route, the LED strip would NOT be submersible. Any thoughts?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I have that exact same 20 LED unit. it's surprisingly well made and water tight for a Jebo, but it's too bright and too blue, so I got tired of it after a while too. I prefer the more discrete white LED built into my Orbits, and for spot lighting I use Aqua Color from Hydor to give my gravel fountain this lava color effect at night.

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=10581228


----------



## foamerdave (Apr 27, 2007)

Have this light on a 20h salt tank after 1yr only 4 of the bulbs still light your call


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Yeah, I decided against it and just went with the Current USA leds. Specially with Spypet mentioning they were too bright. Of course over time, it probably would be fine if only 4 bulbs work. LOL


----------



## Johnny Relentless (Sep 2, 2007)

Squirrel, that LED solution sounds like a good idea. If you do it, let us know how it works. I am considering doing it myself.


----------



## oakleyhoma (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone try the hydor multi light? It's non-submersible gooseneck. I really don't want to "build one" rather just get one. Also looking at the marina micro led, submersible, you can add lights to it. Figure I need one, maybe 2, on a 30g. Anyone see the hydor (I've seen the Marina, it's ok but doesn't quite swivel as much as I'd like).

Thanks


----------



## oakleyhoma (Aug 13, 2008)

whoops, both of those are on on drsfostersmith.com if anyone cares to look...


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

The Hydor multilight acts more like an LED spotlight. The beam is fairly narrow and focused unlike the Coralife gooseneck LED which has a wide dispersal area.

Charlie


----------



## oakleyhoma (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, I want dispersal. I'll look for the Coralife.


----------

